# Photoshop



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Check me out!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

sorry bud but that is terrible placement for those words. You want them to stand out, not get mushed in. Try it again and post up what you come up with. TOO BUSY right there.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Try the bottom right of the pic, or top left.. any solid color to put that on.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dubin

Natter has a keen eye for marketing. His stuff is usually spot on. However, I think your attachment looks pretty good. You didn't give much detail on the piece or it's purpose though. Mailing or brochure of some sort?


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Looks good - dude. :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Dubin
> 
> Natter has a keen eye for marketing. His stuff is usually spot on. However, I think your attachment looks pretty good. You didn't give much detail on the piece or it's purpose though. Mailing or brochure of some sort?


I kinda feel stupid after reading this.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Dubin
> 
> Natter has a keen eye for marketing. His stuff is usually spot on. However, I think your attachment looks pretty good. You didn't give much detail on the piece or it's purpose though. Mailing or brochure of some sort?


I am having a block party at my Condo Complex and setting up a table these just are some photos I put in a photo book for people to loock through.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I kinda feel stupid after reading this.


It's contagious.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought that the "stripes" were the blinds...that are all bent by the way. I think that it needs help. Nice stripes, I guess.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> I thought that the "stripes" were the blinds...that are all bent by the way. I think that it needs help. Nice stripes, I guess.


I like the idea but the blinds look like $hit! They're all bent up,throws off the whole gimmick.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Maybe do something like this after moving "custom stripes". I just cut out and changed the color hue of the blinds so they dont scream out in the pic. You could crop out the blinds altogether and drop in some nice roman shades.

Before









After


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, good intent but bad picture. The wrecked blinds are a deal-breaker for me. I wouldn't be able to get past that and would chuck the flyer.

Or, fix the blinds with photoshop. Copy a good section of the blinds and paste them over the bad part.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yeah, good intent but bad picture. The wrecked blinds are a deal-breaker for me. I wouldn't be able to get past that and would chuck the flyer.
> 
> Or, fix the blinds with photoshop. Copy a good section of the blinds and paste them over the bad part.


Yeah its a busy photo... too many things happening and the inset photo looks like there is blue tape on the wall that needs pulled off


----------

